# Anyone have a kid who is EXTREMELY picky about clothes?



## eurobin (Aug 20, 2006)

All of a sudden, Anna (28 months) has become EXTREMELY particular about clothes. She only wants certain long-sleeved t-shirts, certain legging style pants which MUST have pockets and MUST NOT have snaps or buttons or zippers (and absolutely NO jeans), white gym socks, and shoes she can put on herself. No matter how many choices I give her, she says, "I don't wanna wear that, I need <insert whatever outfit she wore yesterday that is dirty>, I can't do it mommy, walk away mommy."

OK, kid... but "walk away" is not an option when I need to keep my job. I have to be at work at 8 am... and it is literally at least a 45 minute ordeal to get this kid dressed nowadays. She takes longer than me. Tell me that it gets easier. Please. Please? PLEASE?!?

I'm cool with her picking out her own random outfits. I'm even cool with her wearing her pajamas to schools. But she wants to wear yesterday's dirty clothes. I suppose I could give in for one day but I'd just be postponing the inevitable... at some point, the girl is going to need a clean outfit. So... HELP!

ETA: it's not a sensory thing because once she gets an outfit on, she's fine the rest of the day. I even let her wear her socks upside down so the hem is all twisted, or the shirts backwards so the tag is in the front. She doesn't mind. This is just your "normal" toddler-fighting-for-control thing.


----------



## Valkyrie9 (Sep 29, 2006)

We've pretty much just been going with it. And then I have stocked up on what she likes to make sure we don't face the dirty laundry situation because my daughter gets *dirty* at school.

She will wear pants maybe 1 day out of the week--the rest of the time it has to be dresses or skirts. And she won't wear jeans, either. I think it's the waistband...


----------



## prettyflwrs (Aug 16, 2007)

my daughter only wears dresses, and they have to be short sleeved and usually pink. There are a few exceptions to the pink rule but the rest are inflexable.
She will not wear a shirt at all. Pants are ok for some reason but only if her top half is naked, so we cant wear a dress with pants under it. Recently she has started to refuse to wear the pants.
No coats or sweatshirts if I suggest it but sometimes she will decide to wear a coat on her own (this usually only happens when it is 90 degrees out and she does not need a coat of course







)
Oh and I forgot to mention, she loves wearing her shoes but she refuses to wear socks with them.

Isnt this whole toddler control defient stage fun!


----------



## eurobin (Aug 20, 2006)

I was prepared for the "I won't wear pants" stage -- she has tons of comfy dresses and tights. But no. Did she wear those dresses and tights yesterday? No? I didn't think so. So HOW DARE YOU suggest she wear them today. <tears> Walk away, mommy. Walk away.

I'm going to have my hands full with this one, huh?


----------



## Valkyrie9 (Sep 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eurobin* 
I was prepared for the "I won't wear pants" stage -- she has tons of comfy dresses and tights. But no. Did she wear those dresses and tights yesterday? No? I didn't think so. So HOW DARE YOU suggest she wear them today. <tears> Walk away, mommmy. Walk away.

I'm going to have my hands full with this one, huh?









Maybe we should trade comfy pants for comfy dresses! Kids...


----------



## ruvalokiteshvara (Jun 17, 2007)

this morning DP tried to put our 2yo DS in a white t-shirt and his carhartt overalls. she got him dressed, he stood up, started pulling at the bib of the overalls and said "don't like this; it's not fancy enough - it's too normal."

he insisted that his overalls were too normal until we changed him into his blue corduroy cargo pants.

go figure!


----------



## bc1995 (Mar 22, 2004)

I heard some moms that are having this fight let them get dressed just before bed and sleep in the next days clothes. Maybe not the best option, but maybe it will help you to not have such a fight on your hands in the morning and feel so rushed. Sounds like what she is wanting to wear would be comfy enough to sleep in.


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

This is what I will be dealing with I think. At 18 months she is already picking out her clothes. Usually it's the shoes that she's uber picky about. Now suddenly she's picking out her underwear!! She will refuse to wear anything else. Right now I'm just pointing her towards her room and telling her to pick out whatever she wants.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Our dd is 4, and we resorted to:

-Letting her go in dirty clothes
-Getting her dressed the night before
-Bribing her. If she gets completely dressed, she can watch one TV show before we leave.







:

Guess which one works the best?


----------

